# Seaquen's political status



## jeffh (Nov 2, 2011)

Is Seaquen part of Dassen, or more of an independent city-state? The Player's Guide pretty clearly says the former, but throughout the third adventure they are consistently presented as separate political entities, suggesting the latter.

For example, the King of Dassen is said to resent Seaquen for provoking the empire and thinks, naively, that Dassen would be safe from the Empire if not for Seaquen - this attitude would be very strange if Seaquen were itself part of his lands. (I realize that Steppengard has... let's just say problems of his own, and that the fourth adventure deals more directly with them, but it's still odd that no-one even thinks of calling on him for protection or anything like that if Seaquen is under his jurisdiction.)

I decided in the latter direction for my own campaign - Seaquen is its own city-state - but just out of curiosity, what's the "official" answer?


----------



## Morrus (Nov 2, 2011)

I think of it a bit like the Vatican.  It's "in" Italy, indisputably, but it's also its own state.  Steppengard therefore does not have jurisdiction over it.


----------

